# Talk about STUBBORN!!



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been taking Addie to puppy training. She needs to be on a leash. Well, she's like a little mule. I use an xs harness as opposed to collar. Put it on around the house, so she's used to it. Attach any kind of leash..short, retractable and she turns into a stubborn little mule. We were in class yesterday working on "come". Trainer attached an extra long lead and we got on opposite ends of room and she called Addie. No deal...showed a tasty liver treat (mind you she's very food motivated)..she wouldn't budge...trainer moved little closer..showed treat..called Addie...no budge..she finally moved about 2 ft from her tried again...the little mule sat her butt down and put her little nose in the air and looked away. We then tried with me calling her..she would wag..but wouldn't move. Finally just took the leash off..still no go...we had to move the leash out of her sight and she pranced back and forth and did everything she was asked..sit, lay, stay, leave it, and come. Everyone in the class is so amazed at how well behaved she is except on the leash. I'm not giving up because I need for her to be on a leash to be safe..but OMG...she's a hardheaded, stubborn little thing..and let's not even talk about Jack. But, oh how I absolutely adore the little devils..the have my heart stolen. I could just eat 'em up.


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

The usual advice at this point is to put the leash on her in the house and let her drag it around. Of course Zsa Zsa would proceed to chew on the leash if I did that. Maybe you can just put it on her for feeding time. Make it a game at home. I trained my sheltie to heel without a leash. It's surprising how difficult it can be to transition to a leash when you've trained them hands off. He learned eventually but still does better without one. 

Zsa Zsa is not leash trained. She will potty on one and is fine as long as I follow her but once I try to take her in a different direction, she resists. She's just too low to the ground for my usual training methods. Plus we're still working on trust issues. I asked myself, "do i NEED to train her to walk on a leash?" My answer was no. It is the least important thing for her right now. I decided carrying her was the easiest solution for me. I won't walk her in public anyway because she's too small and vulnerable.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I've put the leash onto let her drag it around, the trainer suggested it. She either hides or gets it stuck so she can't move. I need for them to be leashed as we have a couple of hawks that hang out in our yard.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:The little mule:HistericalSmiley: Oh, I just love picturing your little mule. One day you will solve this problem and it will only be a fond memory. One day your little mule will be a grand princess and you will fondly remember when she was a little mule.

The only resolution to your problem is to take more pictures of Addie to share with her aunties. That's what I think you should do.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, I need to take some new pictures. It's hard to get them in the same shot. But, to see them side by side is CUTENESS OVERLOAD.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

She sounds precious... You call her stubborn little mule, I call her an independent little girl! Laurel had the hardest time with leash training...but she loves her walks now. She will bite on her leash sometimes, I just stop and when she sees we're not going anywhere, she'll stop.


----------



## missalita (May 4, 2012)

ladodd said:


> I've put the leash onto let her drag it around, the trainer suggested it. She either hides or gets it stuck so she can't move. I need for them to be leashed as we have a couple of hawks that hang out in our yard.


If she hides, it sounds like she is afraid of it. She is shutting down on you. She isn't associating the leash with positive things. Try treating her as you attach it on and off. You could also try a shorter leash. Take an old one and cut the end off to shorten it. Maybe use a cat leash so it is extra tiny. You could also try putting it on her during sofa time while she's doing nothing but getting petted. 

It's hard when they are so small. Everything is so much bigger for them.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I remember the days Ben did this. Keep working with her, she will get use to it.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I WISH Spookie would sit. She's gonna kill me! When the leash goes on, she does the happy dance in circles. If I start walking, she keeps dancing. Ugh! We don't do many sallies, I carry her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd start with a string of about 4 inches attached to her harness and let her drag that around. Slowly make it a heavier object. Avoid anything long enough to drag behind her because the "catching" will turn her off to it.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Great advice from Jackie.

Oh my goodness, bless her heart. :HistericalSmiley:And bless yours too :HistericalSmiley: Um, does this look familiar?










Yes, that is my baby Ana :wub: Oh no, not stubborn. Just "Okay Mommy, I all done now. I'll just wait for you here, okay? Oh, Mommy, I'm very comfortable, I walked 3 houses down, and I all done now, so don't worry, okay Mommy. :wub:

What could I do but laugh. Oh and of course take a picture. 

But Jackie gave you great advice.

Hugs and love to your precious ones.


----------

